# He became allergic to his insulin



## spikey (Feb 1, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7804443.stm



> When diabetic Cliff Saunders became allergic to the insulin he used to control his condition he was worried.
> 
> "I felt I was not going to pull through and was thinking, 'how long have I got?'"
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2009)

spikey said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7804443.stm



Poor guy! Thank goodness for that doctor and the internet!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 2, 2009)

blimey!!!! would hate for that to happen!!!


----------



## portsmike (Feb 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Poor guy! Thank goodness for that doctor and the internet!


Im on 270 unit p day

INSULIN
before breakfast novo rapid, 50
                        Levemir      40
Lunch                Rapid         60
Evening meal     Rapid         60
Bed time            Levemir      60 

So yes this is far from fun but so be it, BUT i do get a bit down at times, poor me !!!!


----------

